# Bad week for VJ customs



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Man, I'm on a roll... a bad one. The last two projects I've been working on were ruined in the final stages. 

I was restoring an AFX Aztec Dragster ... re-candied the red paint, tracked down original vinyl decals ... it was looking beautiful ... then came the clear coat ... of some reason, the Testors clear coat bubbled up the red Testor's transparent paint ... that's never happened to me before.

Then came a Partridge Family bus I was putting a Life Like chassis in... I was about 90% done when somehow, some super glue got on the tip of one of my fingers and I touched the bus. I've used a product called FLASHBACK in the past that allowed me to take off glue marks on die cast cars with no problem ... but this time when I used it, it ate the paint. 

0 for 2 this week... I'm out about 40 bucks on the 2 bodies.
This hobby can be expensive, especially when you mess up!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

videojimmy said:


> Man, I'm on a roll... a bad one. The last two projects I've been working on were ruined in the final stages.
> 
> I was restoring an AFX Aztec Dragster ... re-candied the red paint, tracked down original vinyl decals ... it was looking beautiful ... then came the clear coat ... of some reason, the Testors clear coat bubbled up the red Testor's transparent paint ... that's never happened to me before.
> 
> ...


 
Tough when you screw up projects that are just about finished. Out $$ on the bodies? Can't you just strip them again and start over?  rr


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Total bummer VJ!!! I know what it's like to go through a rough spot like this. I had the same bad luck with 3 of my LED sleds back to back. 2 were super glue issues, and 1 future issue (doh! I dropped it wet :freak. The Aztec can be stripped and redone, but the partridge family bus is a different story. How big an area was affected and where on the bus. The roof can be redone, the sides...well, forget about it!! Depending on the damage, I guess you could ratrod the bus and make it look like a barn find ( the "P family" bus 30 years later??!! )


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Bummer dude.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah, I;m stripping the Aztec and starting over... but the bus is done for... and it was coming out so nice too. 

a bummed VJ


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*We share your pain*

Aw c'mon Jim...

if your anything like me, you'll screw up a few more before you die.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

yeah.... I know... but I was really into both of these. 
so close.... yet so far!

I'm going to try and strip the bus and see if I can make something whacky with it


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

That sux, VJ. As much custom goodness as we see from you it seems inevitable that at SOME point a few eggs are gonna get broke while making the omelet tho...


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

videojimmy said:


> yeah.... I know... but I was really into both of these.
> so close.... yet so far!
> 
> I'm going to try and strip the bus and see if I can make something whacky with it


This is a great reason to cast your own so when you mess up you just cast another one 

Roger Corrie


----------



## Gear Head (Mar 22, 2005)

Don't let it get you down dude, you got game. 

At least you have the courage and skill to start these projects!


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Hey VJ, sounds like you need to invest in a box of vinyl gloves at Harbor Freight to keep the print marks off of stuff, really I'm serious, I use 'em!
Good luck on the restoration of the restoration!:drunk:


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

VJ,

Your bad day sounds like pretty much any day I try to paint or build something. Of course, I have 10 thumbs.... So, it could be worse. Instead of being a mondo cool and skilled dude who has an occasional bad day, you could be the twenty-first century clutzoid Hutt. :freak:

In your case, tomorrow will be a great day!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*It isn't over till its over....oh dang it*

Jimmy,

At least one of my Phssssssssssssssht jobs have seen the Pine Sol Jar about every week for years now...If you don't mess up now and then you aint doing anything. 

I feel your pain though. When you get going into a project that is more than just throwing on a few # decals (2,55,43 ect) down you kinda try and be carefull to keep from screwing it up but, it happens. %&#@*$$&@%

Bob...I just try to make it even beter the second time around...zilla


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I knew I wasn't alone in this, I knew there would be other slot-a-haulics who would feel my pain... you guys rule!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I've cried too VJ, it's part of the building processs  Also may have blurrted out a few choice words... RM


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Hey Randy.. I was so mad, I think I may have invented a few new swear words!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*son of a biscuit...*



videojimmy said:


> Hey Randy.. I was so mad, I think I may have invented a few new swear words!


VJ,

Kewl...PM them to me so I can use them on the guys at work when they are beeing Morons.

Bob...We have no air in our warehouse so, sometimes people loose thier cool...zilla


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hang in there, VJ!

I too, have gerfed a beautiful car or two in the last seconds of the build.
I had to strip (3x) and repaint(4x) my 40 Ford P'up before I could get the paint to lay properly. Only Randy kept me from whacking it with Coach's Tjet hammer!
Fourth time is a charm, yeah? :thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Judging from your high quality work Jim... I have a feeling that your goofed cars are better than most of ours that are un-goofed!!!  ....But as people say, you can't learn a thing if ya never make any mistakes. Fix'em up and let us take a peek :thumbsup:.... nd


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

VJ- With all the excellent builds that you have posted, I only assumed that you went through the occasional oops. I have sprayed cars only to come back and check on them and find they have fallen over in my spray booth and now have junk stuck to them. Thats happened to me a few times. Not so bad on the first coat, but when doing a two tone, it's painful. Please post the Aztec when you are done.
Jim


----------

